# Which Styrofoam / Polystyrene / etc.. to use under tank



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,

Just wanted to know what to use below the tank, above the stand, to help with vibrations / leveling / etc..

I have a 27g gallon tank cube, with rims, 20"x18"

Where can I get it, and if you have the name, or description that I can google it.

Thanks


----------



## sir.tie (Jul 13, 2016)

Try yoga mat

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Any kind of foam would work, as long as it fits.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I thought you weren't supposed to use Styrofoam if your tank has a trim on the bottom? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

nc208082 said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to use Styrofoam if your tank has a trim on the bottom?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Interesting, do you know why?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

nc208082 said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to use Styrofoam if your tank has a trim on the bottom?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


As long as the foam doesn't touch the glass bottom of the tank or the trim's center support under the tank you're ok to use foam with trimmed tanks. Otherwise you're putting stress on places that weren't designed to take that kind of stress.

Also the best kind of foam to use is one with a low compression set, in other words one that will spring back when pressure is released. Once you find that go for foam that will actually compress some under the PSI load you'll be putting in it. It's not too hard to figure out the best foam to use if you approach this from a psychics point of view. Neoprene rubber, polyurethane rubber, and similar would work quite well. The durometer rating you're looking for would probably be around 30A depending on how much surface area your trim has.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I've done a decent amount of research on this subject, some of which you'll find in my tank thread:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1237554

I believe the foam stuff starts around post 55+ but there might be some talk about it earlier.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I have been fixing aquariums for over 25 years, use any kind of white styrofoam , I use durofoam


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I also use the cheap white styro.


----------

